# doeling with cracking, peeling horns



## jdopler (Aug 10, 2010)

Im thinking it's a nutrient deficiency anyone have advice?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 10, 2010)

What are you feeding your goats and what mineral are you using? Are they up to date on vaccines and are you in a selenium deficient area that they may need Bo-Se shots for added selenium?


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 10, 2010)

Without a back history it is hard to tell.  The Nigerian mix doeling that we took in as a rescue was kept in an old silo and fed nothing but corn for umm her whole life which was somewhere between 6 mos and 2 years depending on who you talked to. 

She had scaled peeling horns & hooves.  Her horns looked like stacks of old chewing gum. Rippled and warbled and vaguely see through.   And she was SO mineral & nutrient deficient that she is now a different color.  She was pure white when she arrived and now  5 1/2 mos later she's 1/2 gold 1/2 cream.


----------



## warthog (Aug 11, 2010)

Calliopia said:
			
		

> Without a back history it is hard to tell.  The Nigerian mix doeling that we took in as a rescue was kept in an old silo and fed nothing but corn for umm her whole life which was somewhere between 6 mos and 2 years depending on who you talked to.
> 
> She had scaled peeling horns & hooves.  Her horns looked like stacks of old chewing gum. Rippled and warbled and vaguely see through.   And she was SO mineral & nutrient deficient that she is now a different color.  She was pure white when she arrived and now  5 1/2 mos later she's 1/2 gold 1/2 cream.


This is much the same experience I had with two of my goats.  They had been looked after to a point, but on the nutrition side of things, I think the had been treated on the basis "goats will eat anything".  The two goats in question acutually had the tips break off their horns just after I got them (quite scary).

Any how now they have been on better quality food, browse most of the day and the best hay I can get here, free choice minerals and plenty of fresh clean water they are a whole lot healthier and happier.

So I would say it's a nutrition thing


----------



## jdopler (Aug 11, 2010)

she is just over 3/5 mos old I just got her from a lady feeding her purina goat chow. Idk if any additional minerals or what else was fed to her. My plans are mineral block and alfalfa pellets in addition to hay and goat chow. I did also read that it could be a lack of protein. she has been wormed and up to date on shots.


----------

